# Bitte helft mir! Bildgröße ändern ohne Qualitätsverlust?



## Juliadf (30. November 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Sedcard erstellt und wollte diese in den druck geben. 
Leider bekam ich vom Druckladen folgende Email:

Hier finden Sie einen kleinen Leitfaden, der Ihnen helfen soll, Ihre Sedcard richtig anzulegen und auf was Sie achten müssen bei der Druckvorbereitung, dem Datenhandling und vieles mehr.

Die Auflösung bei der Vorder- und Rückseite ist unterschiedlich angelegt. Vorderseite (ca. 190 dpi) Rückseite (ca. 340 dpi) --- OPTIMAL wäre 300 dpi!

RICHTIGE MaßE:
15,4 x 21,6 cm inklusive Beschnitt 
Das beschnittene Endformat betrÃ¤gt dann 14,8 x 21 cm (DIN A5). 

Sie können uns Ihre Druckdaten aus folgenden Grafik-Programmen schicken.:
*.pdf - (nur Acrobat)
*.psd - (Adobe Photoshop)
*.tiff - (z.B. Adobe Photoshop)
*.jpg - (alle gängigen Programme)
*.eps - (z.B. Photoshop, Gimp, Illustrator, Freehand)
*.qxd - (offene Daten aus QuarkXPress bis Version 4.01)
*.indd - (offene Daten aus InDesign bis Version CS)


Erstellung:
Die Dateien müssen, damit sie gedruckt werden können, von Ihnen in CMYK und mind. 300 dpi Auflösung angelegt werden. RGB kann nicht gedruckt werden! (Konvertierung gegen Aufpreis möglich)

Bei unserem verwendetem 70er Druckraster (HDI 180) für Setkarten ist eine Auflösung von 300 dpi optimal.

Bitte verwenden Sie einen max. Farbauftrag von 320% - 350%, um sicherzustellen das keine Farbüberlagerungen oder zu starker Kontrast bei Ihren Bilder vorkommen.

Um Ihnen saubere gerade Kanten ohne Ränder zu liefern, benötigen wir für die von Ihnen angelieferten Druckdaten einen Randanschnitt von 3 mm.
Der Randabschnitt wird nach dem Druckvorgang abgeschnitten.

Schnittmarken erstellen, Medienkeile oder Passerkreuze sind nicht unbedingt nötig.

Bitte wählen Sie keine Rasterflächen unter 10 % Tonwert. Technisch bedingt kann für so angelegte Verläufe oder Töne der Druck nicht garantiert werden.

Nutzen Sie keine Linien der Stärke "Haarlinie". Diese Haarlinien sind in jedem Programm und Belichter unterschiedlich breit. Manche sind nicht sichtbar.

Texte oder Textebenen (Photoshop) bitte in Pfade umwandeln bzw. rastern!



Ehrlich gesagt: Ich kann damit nix anfangen (bin ja nur ein dummes Model, keine Grafikdesignerin ) Weiß nicht, ob meine datei nun überhaupt den Vorgaben entspricht und/oder wie ich es richtig einrichte. BITTE HELFT MIR!


----------



## Deagl0r (30. November 2005)

Naja, so wie ich es sehe, wär es das einfachste wenn du uns deine Datei einfach mal ranhängst, dann können wir sehen welche einstellungen du schon hast und wie du sie ändern kannst.


----------



## Juliadf (30. November 2005)

Wie lade ich die datei in dieses Forum?


----------



## metty (30. November 2005)

Du gehst auf Antworten und unter "Zusätzliche Einstellungen" kannst du deine Datei anhängen.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Juliadf (30. November 2005)

Mist, habe grade gesehen, das das leider sinnlos ist, weil die Qualität dafür zu niedrig sein müsste, Maximal erlaubt 200kb. Stelle das mal auf meine Homepage und poste die links
http://www.juliafreimuth.com/images/fashion/sedcard_r%FCckseite1.jpg
http://www.juliafreimuth.com/images/fashion/sedcard_vorder_seite.jpg


----------



## McAce (30. November 2005)

Du kannst in PS unter Bild => Bildgröße die Bildgröße ändern, derNachteil wird sein
das du eventuelle Qualitätsverluste hinnehmen muß

McAce


----------



## Juliadf (30. November 2005)

Ja und genau das soll vermieden werden! 
Habe jetzt schon rausgefunden, das ich nur die ausgabe Größe ändern kann. 
Nur diese Sache mit dem Rand, macht mich stutzig


----------



## AKrebs70 (30. November 2005)

Da die gedruckten Bögen anschließend noch beschnitten werden und das nich immer genau auf der Kannte passiert wo es sein soll, rechnet man in der Regel noch einen Beschnit von 3mm an allen Schnittkanten hinzu. Das heist wenn Du ein Objekt in A5 Drucken lassen möchtes und es an allen Kanten beschnitten werden soll, musst du das Bild hallt an allen Kanten 3mm überstehen lassen damit nirgens ein Blitzer entsteht.

Axel


----------



## da_Dj (30. November 2005)

Warum erweiterst du nicht einfach das Dokument?  Bild -> Arbeitsfläche... und dort dann einfach Häckchen bei "Relativ" Wählst mm aus und schreibst jeweils 3 rein, schon hast du deinen 3mm Rand. Ansonsten einfach das Ganze transformieren ginge auch.
P.S.: Heisst das Dingen net Se*t*card?


----------



## Juliadf (30. November 2005)

Also, ich habe das jetzt gemacht, noch nen Rand hinzugefügt. Ich hoffe das ist dann korrekt. 
habe die arbeitsfläche einfach größer gemacht als das Bild. Das Bild ist nun also 148mm x 210mm groß. Das ist genau A5 hat aber nen Rand mit dem es dann 156mm x 216mm groß ist. das heißt der Rand ist wie der Kerl vom druckladen erst gesagt hat rechts und links 8mm und sonst 6mm breit und weiß. 

Bzgl. Sedcard:
Sedcard bezeichnet eine Bewerbungsunterlage für Models und Schauspieler, die sich damit bei Agenturen oder Fotografen einbringen. Sie beinhaltet neben den wichtigen Daten zum Modell auch einige aussagekräftige Aufnahmen.

Der Begriff Sedcard geht auf Sebastian Sed zurück, einem englischen Mode-Agenten, der in den 1960er-Jahren in Hamburg mit Dorothea Parker die Modelagentur Parker-Sed betrieben hat. Er hat mit der Einführung von Karteikarten zu den Fotomodellen der Agentur die Sedcard erfunden. Häufig wird die Sedcard auch Setcard geschrieben, abgeleitet von Fotoset.

Eine andere Erklärung verweist auf sed als Kurzform des englischen Verbs to seduce (verführen).


----------



## McAce (30. November 2005)

So habe mal eben etwas mit dem Bild für die Vorderseite gespielt und muß sagen das 
der Qualitätsunterschied nicht so immens ist wie ich vermutet hatte.

Ich habe, um die Qualität wieder etwas zu verbessern, die Ebene dubliziert und mit NeatImage
geglättet. Das Tool bekommst du auch als Freeware im Netz.
Dann die geglättete Ebene in der Deckraft reduziert damit es halt nich ganz so glatt 
ausschaut.

McAce

 Das Bild gibts hier 

PS: Ich persönlich würde das Bild nicht einfach so erweitern. Denn wenn wirklich mal 
etwas mehr beschnitt da ist könnte es passieren das die eine Seite vom Rand breiter ist 
als die andere. Ich würde den Beschnitt eher mit ins Motiv Planen. Ich meine Damit das
Schriften usw nicht direkt am Rand stehen sondern etwas weiter von diesem entfernt.
Damit sie nicht beschnitten wird.

PSS: Du solltest unbedingt nach der Vergrösserung der Rückseite die Schrift erneuern
         das sie etwas schwammig dargestellt wird.


----------



## Juliadf (30. November 2005)

Das würde dann heißen, das die einfach vom randabschneiden und das bild selbst dann 216mm x 156mm sein müsste?
Bei der Vorderseite geht das auch. Glaube nicht das es die Schrift betrifft.
Aber bei der Rückseite ist das unmöglich, da die bilder eh schon sehr klein sind


----------



## Philip Kurz (30. November 2005)

Mache es doch einfach so, wie da_Dj es beschrieben hatte: Einfach 3mm schwarzen Rand hinzufügen. Dieser wird weggeschnitten und du hast deine gewünschte Größe.
Vielleicht nimmst du noch etwas weniger Rand, damit bei einem eventuell falschen Schnitt nicht noch eine schwarze Kontur übrig bleibt. So wird zwar etwas vom Original abgeschnitten, aber das dürfte nicht auffallen.


----------



## metty (30. November 2005)

Um dich nicht noch mehr zu verwirren mach es doch einfach so:

Du legst ein neues Dokument an:
Breite: 154 mm
höhe: 216 mm
Auflösung: 300 dpi
Farbmodus: CMYK

Dann ziehst du alle deine Sachen da rein. Achte darauf, dass du den Platz mit Bildmaterial voll ausfüllst, wie gesagt wegen dem Beschnitt.
Text würde ich ca. 1cm (+ die 3 mm Anschnitt) vom Rand wegplazieren, dann kann nichts schief gehen. Achte auf die obigen Vorgaben und es wird schon gut gehen.

Noch ein Tipp: Deine Homepage ist zwar schick, könnte aber ein wenig 'professioneller' sein. Das tut hier aber nichts zur Sache. 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Juliadf (1. Dezember 2005)

Und was könnte man zb. an der Homepage noch verbessern? 
Kenne mich da ja nicht so aus!


----------



## Neurodeamon (1. Dezember 2005)

Hi Julia,
das kann ich so erst mal nicht in den Kopf kriegen. Den (entschuldigung) Mist der da aufgelistet wird sollte zu großen Teilen in der Druckerei bearbeitet werden können. Die Konvertierung von RGB zu CMYK ist gegen Aufpreis erhältlich? Was soll denn der Schmarrn?

Ich würde Dir empfehlen zu einer anständigen Druckerei / einem vernünftigen Druckladen zu gehen. Die werden Dir auch ohne Aufpreis die Sedcard zurechtmachen. Ich rate Dir dringendst von so einem Dienstleister ab. Anständige Firmen verlangen solche Dinge nicht von normalen Benutzern, sondern (selbstverständlich) von Werbeagenturen, etc.

Selbst wenn es ein wenig teurer ist, anständige Druckereien beraten und werden sicherlich auch kulanterweise die Daten wenn nötig selbst anpassen (ohne Aufpreis).

Gruß,
nd



			
				Juliadf hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Leider bekam ich vom Druckladen folgende Email:
> 
> Blablabla Rabarber rabarber ....
> Blablabla Rabarber rabarber ....
> ...


----------



## oscarr (2. Dezember 2005)

Auch wenns ein wenig am Thema vorbeigeht möchte trotzdem kurz etwas Kritik anbringen.



			
				Juliadf hat gesagt.:
			
		

> http://www.juliafreimuth.com/images/fashion/sedcard_r%FCckseite1.jpg



Die Typografie im Mittelteil fällt extrem Negativ auf. Zu Gross, zu Fett, "Konfektion/dresssize" berührt Fotobereich und fällt damit störend auf. Dazu kommt der Farbverlauf von weiss nach blau. Natürlich ist es meine subjektive Empfindung doch mich erinnert dieses Türkisgrüne was oft bei blau/weiss Verläufen entsteht sehr leicht an Schimmel und ist somit sehr negativ behaftet.

Mein Tipp falls noch Änderungen möglich sind:

- Font kleiner. Keine Unterstriche nutzen.
- Farbverlauf weglassen


----------



## cyberium (2. Dezember 2005)

Wow! Die Julia bekommt aber viele Antworten...


----------



## megabit (2. Dezember 2005)

Und keine Antwort heisst (wie oft üblich) ...

.. Suchfunktion benutzen!!

Ob das am Aussehen liegt? Ne ich glaube nicht


----------



## da_Dj (2. Dezember 2005)

Das liegt sicherlich daran, dass hier nur Gentleman unterwegs sind die der holden Weiblichkeit lieber helfen ... [/ironie]
Wenn vernünftige Fragen gestellt werden auf die es vernünftige Antworten gibt, dann soll es eben vorkommen, dass darauf qualitativ & quantitativ geantwortet wird.


----------



## megabit (5. Dezember 2005)

Ich denke ja mal ganz frech, dass die Holde hier gar im falschen Forum unterwegs ist denn meiner Meinung passt das wie die Faust aufs Auge zum desktop-publishing.

Und ne gut gemachte Sedcard (professionell) und nicht selbstgemacht kann einem zsicherlich zu einigen Jobs mehr verhelfen also so ein halbgares Ding mit pixeliger Schrift und 1000 Photoshopeffekten und Fotos (die schön sind) aber lieblos auf der Seite plaziert wurden.

Auch die Tipps mit 3mm schwarzer Rand halte ich für nur eingeschränkt tauglich, das es so zu sehr unschönen Blitzern der Randfarbe kommen kann.


----------

